# Castrol Oil?



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes- at one time Fuchs was factory fill for VWAG (may still be- I'm just not sure)


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

d geek said:


> my pleasure :thumbup:
> http://www.dbcperformance.com/Pentosin_5w40_p/pe5w405l.htm
> 
> err.. just noticed that dbc info on the 5W40 is wrong. here is the Pentosin product info on the that oil:
> ...


In the Pentosyn datasheet, I did not see any mention of Ash content. My understanding is that in Europe, BMW specifies LL04 for both gasoline and diesel engine. For the 335d with the particulate filter, you need LL04 spec oil that is also low-ash (like Mobil 1 5W-30 ESP formula). This is to aoid clogging the particulate filter.

For example the Mobil 1 ESP: Sulphated Ash, wt% (ASTM D874) is 0.6


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

montr said:


> In the Pentosyn datasheet, I did not see any mention of Ash content. My understanding is that in Europe, BMW specifies LL04 for both gasoline and diesel engine. For the 335d with the particulate filter, you need LL04 spec oil that is also low-ash (like Mobil 1 5W-30 ESP formula). This is to aoid clogging the particulate filter.
> 
> For example the Mobil 1 ESP: Sulphated Ash, wt% (ASTM D874) is 0.6


The 335d in Europe does use a DPF.
If there is a requirement beyond LL-04, then why isn't that in the owner's manual?


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

d geek said:


> The 335d in Europe does use a DPF.
> If there is a requirement beyond LL-04, then why isn't that in the owner's manual?


I know that both the Mobil 1 ESP and the Castrol SLX Professional are low ash. I do not know if LL04 is automatically low ash. See second post in:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-458713.html

I also read elsewhere that the spec from BMW is less than 0.8%. That oil is maybe fine but is is good to check before using it.

I think the Castrol SLX in the USA is the Castrol Edge in UK. The ash is 0.64%.
http://datasheets.bp.com/bpglis/FusionPDS.nsf/0/E82B912BCA0EB6C6802577ED00480A08/$file/BPXE-85KN7U_0.pdf


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I just follow the service intervals and let the dealer put in whatever they put in. I have zero fears of the engine ever having an oil related issue before some other costly issue with the car happens and causes me to sell it. That costly issue I highly doubt will even be related to the engine. I just don't see a 13k mile interval as a worry. My truck which I doubt is near as advanced or well built has a 7500 interval from the factory and uses a blended synthetic instead of full. My truck at 171k miles has zero engine or oil related issues and I have been mean to it in regards to meeting that 7500 interval. I also often ran just run dino oil instead of synthetic or synthetic blends. My Mercedes has always followed 7500 intervals and used dino oil and has zero issues at 205k miles. Then gas cars I have had ended up with even more miles before I parted ways with them and I was worse about time intervals and quality of oils in those, still zero issues. Maybe I am just lucky.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

montr said:


> I know that both the Mobil 1 ESP and the Castrol SLX Professional are low ash. I do not know if LL04 is automatically low ash. See second post in:
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-458713.html
> 
> I also read elsewhere that the spec from BMW is less than 0.8%. That oil is maybe fine but is is good to check before using it.
> ...


From what I've been able to find, BMW LL04 allows ash of a range between 0.63 and 0.8% and is, by definition, "low ash". MB 229.51 (their relevant diesel spec) also allows ash up to 0.8%. Again- if there is an additional requirement to an oil being LL04, wouldn't you think it would be listed in the Owner's Manual? :dunno:


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

d geek said:


> From what I've been able to find, BMW LL04 allows ash of a range between 0.63 and 0.8% and is, by definition, "low ash". MB 229.51 (their relevant diesel spec) also allows ash up to 0.8%. Again- if there is an additional requirement to an oil being LL04, wouldn't you think it would be listed in the Owner's Manual? :dunno:


According to this document:

http://www.motul-oil.co.uk/pdfs/specific-engine-oil/Specific_LL-04_5W40_TDS_(GB).pdf

LL04 was developed for the diesel particulate filters. So I would assume meeting LL04 would mean suitable for use with their particulate filter.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

BMW allows LL04 for its gas engines in Europe, but specifically excludes the U.S.. There's an official BMW TIS document somewhere that says (in regards to LL-04 oils in gassers) "They must not be used outside this area (the EU, Switzerland, Norway and Liechtenstein) as problems are often encountered with fuel quality". My understanding is that the sulfur content of our gas can be problematic, as well as the potential of ethanol content. Both of those factors tend to wear out an LL04 oil much quicker, because the LL04 oils are starting at lower TBNs than other oils. If there are subsets of LL04 as suggested in that link, I've never seen them (other than the restriction I noted above). If subsets exist, someone needs to pony up and show us the goods.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

I think I understand where the low ash/LL04 confusion originates:


2010 335 diesel service warranty booklet said:


> The 335d's engine oil is different than for BMW gasoline engines. Use only "low-ash" fully synthetic oils meeting BMW's long-life rating LL-04.


One can easily read this to mean that there are "low ash" versions of LL04 when in fact LL04 IS a low ash motor oil by definition (verified as <0.8% per Lubrizol's site).

A better wording might be:
"Use only fully synthetic oils meeting BMW's long-life rating LL-04. This is a "low-ash" oil specification that is requred to protect the vehicle's emissions system"


----------



## Jim E. (Apr 23, 2002)

Attached is some good info from BMW about operating fluids and some oils I"ve never heard of.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

Jim E. said:


> Attached is some good info from BMW about operating fluids and some oils I"ve never heard of.


Jim, that's good info, thank you. The oil listing appears to be from 2007, so it's probably somewhat out of date. The fluids document has really good info. I noticed this:


> 8.0 Break-In Instructions
> *BMW engines do not require special break-in oils.*


I guess that settles the question of whether or not BMW is using "break in" oil in the 335d.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for the docs, jim.

I was surprised to see this:


> Approved Engine Oils
> ...
> - For BMW turbocharged diesel engines, all reputable multiple grade engine oils* which meet or exceed the API classification CD/CE.
> *Engine oil may be mineral or synthetic based.


These are ancient API diesel oil specs. Certainly not low ash, which are currently CJ-4.

They do go on to mention the low ash requirement, but no where do they mention LL04!


----------



## Jim E. (Apr 23, 2002)

d geek said:


> Thanks for the docs, jim.
> 
> I was surprised to see this:
> 
> ...


Updated docs attached - including fuel system info.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

thanks :thumbup:


----------

